# BDP-93 Professional Reviews



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

The first Professional Reviews of the BDP-93 are starting to trickle in so I thought I would start a Thread devoted to these. 

The first one is from a French A/V Website and is quite informative. It has been Translated to English:
http://translate.google.fr/translat...Oppo-BDP-93EU-0.html&sl=fr&tl=en&hl=&ie=UTF-8

Here is another Review that is mostly just a description of the Player, but worth a look:
http://bluray-players.net/oppo/oppo-bdp-93-review/

If anyone else comes across other Reviews, please feel free to add them. From the French Review, this is indeed one special Blu-Ray Player.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

That is a very positive review, I like it Jack :T


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Maybe not professional, but close:

http://winstonsreviews.com/?p=506


----------

